# low lying placenta and brown discharge? 18 weeks



## erharmon11

low lying placenta and brown discharge? 18 weeks
I have had a brown mucus type of discharge for almost two weeks now. Its hard not to feel a little paranoid. I was diagnosed with a low lying placenta. But I thought bleeding from that would be red? I have been taking it easy, no intercourse or anything. And the brown discharge has been there almost constantly. I found out I had the low lying placenta because I had one big red bleed about a month ago. Any ideas on what could be wrong? My OBGYN says as long as its not an infection there's nothing she could do to fix anything anyway. So its hard to tell if I should be worried, as her answer is totally vague. I also occasionally have mid but to the side abdominal pain. Not cramping, more like sharp pains. I don't know if that's associated at all. If anyone has any ideas.... Thanks!


----------



## apsara.m

oh dear i don't have low lying placenta but if it is anything to help you i have constant brown spotting( like brown mucus or sometimes brown blood) till i reach 28 weeks i was also in constant fear.. now iam 34 weeks. so it always doesn't mean something is wrong. and my ob told me brown always means old blood all the very best


----------



## erharmon11

Thanks!!!!! everyone I've talked to said there's lasted "a day" and I'm like, really? how bout two weeks?? That makes me feel loads better!


----------



## Johnnieswife

My cousin bled from 12 weeks till 24 weeks when the placenta suddenly moved up. She had all kinds of blood red fresh bleeds and brown old bleeds. She gave birth to a healthy 7lb boy a month ago.


----------



## ErinGray

I was also told I have a low lying placenta (among other things) and I have had brown spotting off and on my whole pregnancy. My doc says as long as it is brown and not accompanied by any cramps or red blood then not to worry-easier said that done! 

Just try to take it easy and relax as much as possible. :)


----------

